# '12 JK 2 door looking to PLOW!



## silvrevo (May 14, 2013)

I have read thru here a lot, and seen some good ideas on plows for the wrangler.

I'm looking into doing our small business, self storage facility. We usually get 30" of snow on average per year. The plow I'm looking at is a BOSS 7.5 2013 model. I currently have a level kit on my Jeep, 2" front spacers.

So If I run this path, I would go with some air shocks on the front. Put my rear seat back in and pile about 200lbs of sand behind it for counterweight,, saves the transfer case ,correct?

Other wise I would get an OME 3" lift, with heavy duty coils.
And run some Blizzak snow tires on 17" rims. I currently have Falken wild peak 33x12.5 tires. These might be too wide and too blocky of tread on the snow/ice.

My other option, right now is to Trade in the jeep and get a reg cab short bed Toyota Tundra 4x4 truck. And use the bigger BOSS 7.5 straight plow.

With this set up , I would get the bilstien 5100's and call it good.

Only thing with this is I'm getting 2 different warranty stories from the dealer if a snow plow would or would not void the warranty. First they said YES , it will be okay. Then I asked them to put it in some kind of writing,, and they don't seem like they will.

This again would be just for my small business,, NO commercial plowing.

So any ideas from you guys? Would the Tundra make a better plow truck?, Or would the JK be just the ticket I'm looking for?

The Jeep dealer said he sees a lot of Jeeps with plows in service and most of the time the warranty is still good. Unless I bend the jeep frame up and want them to fix it.

Thanks is advanceThumbs Up


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Tundra plows great so do jeeps 
I say go with gives you better dealer support with a plow on


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What year is the Tundra? If it's a 2008 or newer I'd suggest using the Tundra. If it's a 2007 or older I wouldn't bother putting a plow on it.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

mercer_me;1640581 said:


> What year is the Tundra? If it's a 2008 or newer I'd suggest using the Tundra. If it's a 2007 or older I wouldn't bother putting a plow on it.


Just curious, what changes took place between 2007 and 2008?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

mercer_me;1640581 said:


> What year is the Tundra? If it's a 2008 or newer I'd suggest using the Tundra. If it's a 2007 or older I wouldn't bother putting a plow on it.





Hubjeep;1645384 said:


> Just curious, what changes took place between 2007 and 2008?


I'm sorry I meant to say 2007 or newer not 2008. In 2007 they came out with the 2nd gen. Tundras and they have a lot better front suspension than the 1st gen. Tundras. In 2007 they also came out with the 5.7 I Force V8. The 2nd gen. Tundras can handle a lot bigger plow than the 1st gen. Tundras. The 2008 Tundras have a different tailgate witch is lot my rugged. In 2010 they replaced the 4.7 V8 with a 4.6 V8. The 4.6 has more HP and torque and also comes with a 6 speed transmission.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Thank for info Mercer...
It's interesting to hear how things change from generation to generation. All I really know is Jeeps, lol.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Hubjeep;1645651 said:


> Thank for info Mercer...
> It's interesting to hear how things change from generation to generation. All I really know is Jeeps, lol.


I know a fair amount about 2nd gen. Tundras but not a whole lot about 1st gen. Tundras.


----------

